# Rubbermaid Brute 55G



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Anybody know where to get these in the GTA?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

ULINE shipping supply Specialists
60 Hereford Street
Brampton, Ontario, L6Y 0N3
1-800-958-5463
Map & Directions
http://www.uline.ca

OR

on Kijiji: 55 Gallon Waste Containers


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

hi russ,,,, check out this link and see if they have anything,,, I beleive they are located in Burlington area....I've been searching for a good sight with platic tanks for awhile and as i said in another post in here.. finally found a sight... might attempt ordering one some day once i get my fishroom completed.....

http://www.plastictanks.ca/catalog.php


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

what are you guys planning on doing with the rubbermaid containers?


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi DIS, A lot of people use them for making RO/DI water from those water filtration units. A lot of people like to use them to condition tap water for water changes. They let the water sit over 24 hours or they mix in their water conditioners before the put the new water in their tanks. That way they are not putting pure tap water directly into the tanks....That's my plan later on as well to get a really big one and put a pump inside so it mixes the water, then have another pump to go into the tanks...

sorry but that's not the purpose of this thread.... 

cheers!!!!


----------

